# CF Physical Fitness Resource



## Chilme (23 May 2011)

Hello,

I have put together a site that organizes all the available physical fitness resources.  Likely most of the info is not new, but I know one must search in many directions to find it.  It is my hope that people find everything they need here and possibly more.  It includes the following:

-CF Fitness Training Programs (General and Trade Specific)
-Available CF Physical Fitness courses (Basic and Advanced)
-CF Physical Fitness test info and protocols
-CF Physical Fitness Related Policy

http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/p/military-fitness.html

It is not fully complete, but close to it.  If there is something missing or something you would like info on please PM and I'll look into it.  Hope you find it useful.


----------



## Chilme (23 May 2011)

Stacked.  I'm glad you found it helpful.  There are alot of resources out there that are grossly under used.


----------

